# TRT - bloods only paid for annually



## ColoradoJay (Jun 8, 2016)

Just wanted to share a pretty absurd conversation I just had with my primary care physician.  I'm on the pellet based TRT program.  Just been feeling off the last few days - mostly tired, but I find of feel like my wood is also suffering a little bit.  Granted, I'm 40, so I've got the equivalent of permanent deca-dick anyways, but still - need to be able to keep 'er up for an hour or two, and I'm suffering after the first hour.  So, all of this points to an imbalance (probably a mix of E2 and RBC if I was to wager a guess based on history).  Doc tells me today, "We only run bloods one a year.  So, your insurance won't cover it."  

Well, okay doc - let's table the fact the docs that do nothing but TRT for a living recommend running bloods much more frequently than that - and let's also pretend I wasn't on the BioTe pellets AT ALL.  If I came in here and complained about these symptoms - wouldn't you run my bloods anyways?  And wouldn't that be covered by insurance?

...I'm surrounded by retards.  And, apparently, I may be paying full price for my blood work.


----------



## DF (Jun 8, 2016)

That's a load of BS right there.  Is your primary the one that put you on the pellets?


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 8, 2016)

Correct.  Seems to be a trend with primary care physicians these days - they're hurting for money, and are finding new services to provide.  My PCP does botox, minor plastic surgery, and TRT via BioTe pellets now.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 8, 2016)

pellets suck! I had them. most fell out in the first few days. then androgel, sucked worse! got tired of fighting the insurance and primary care idiots so I went out and found me a trt clinic that does it all inclusive and its cheaper than paying the stupid primary care idiots deductible and copays!


----------



## DF (Jun 8, 2016)

They are full of shit!


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 8, 2016)

bigdog said:


> pellets suck! I had them. most fell out in the first few days. then androgel, sucked worse! got tired of fighting the insurance and primary care idiots so I went out and found me a trt clinic that does it all inclusive and its cheaper than paying the stupid primary care idiots deductible and copays!



Pellets are hit or miss depending on both who is inserting them, and who they're being inserted into.  I had a horrible experience the first time I had them done (sounds similar to yours) and went to injections.  I got tired of going to a TRT doc every week, did some research, and tried pellets again with a different doc.  They were fine the second time around.  In fact, my T level is just above 2000 on pellets (love my doc!).


----------



## bigdog (Jun 8, 2016)

my trt is done by me at my home. meds are mailed to me monthly and labs every 8 weeks. my test was 2239 first labs. best part of all is I have never met my doc not ever. all done over the phone and online. what I don't like about the pellets is you cant adjust the dose when/if needed


----------

